# Nissan Consult Softwares



## NissanConsult (Sep 19, 2006)

Nissan Data Scan - Nissan Data Scan ver. 1.5
Can be purchased with the consult cables.

Datalog Viewer - Untitled Document
Used to graph data captured by Nissan Data Scan

ConZult-Free - Conzult diagnostic software
Free but very basic

SRtalk Beta - ZControl.net
Free

ZTalk V1.1 - ZControl.net
Free

CalumSult - Index of /~cjohns32/calumsult
Free

OBD ScanTech Nissan - Generic Scan Tool Software That Works With Vehicle PCM
No longer free, unregistered version works but has some features disabled.

TECU - :: View topic - TECU new versions- Download here!
Free

DDLReader - http://www.hybridka.com/consult/DDLReader.exe
Free

ECU Talk - ECU Talk
Free - Developed by PGA member NewKleer

ConSultan - Code 55 Racing
(this is a newly released macintosh OS X consult software alpha release)


----------



## Yubaowang (Jul 23, 2007)

could you please tell me which one can be use for NISSAN Consult-II port.


----------



## NissanConsult (Sep 19, 2006)

Yubaowang said:


> could you please tell me which one can be use for NISSAN Consult-II port.


Those software is not compatible with Consult 2. Try Welcome to UpRev - Engine Management Solutions or http://techdiag.co.uk/obdscantech/web came up with Consult 2 support. I have not tried it.


----------



## pali (Jul 23, 2004)

I want to ask which Interface to use for Consult II cars, for example Primera P11C/114 ? 
It has ODBII connector. Any idea ? And where to find correct pinout .

b.r.

Pali


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

see the post right above yours...though a generic OBDII cable/reader would be cheapest thing to use. consult II cars are easy because you can just use generic OBDII stuff, not forced to use nissan consult specific things


----------



## Motormaxd (Oct 23, 2008)

I have just got a Nissan consult and would like to know more about its capabilities can you tell me more please? What can you use it to do and what cars will it work on? can you reset ignition timing or idle speed settings?

Any advice about this would be great although I have the operation manual it doesn't let you know what you can do with the unit

thanks

Martyn


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

with consult you can do active tests which are temporary such as adding offset to ignition timing or fuel injection %. but u cant permanently save anything to the ECU

you can enter base idle mode which stops the ecu adjusting the idle and ignition timing so it allows you to both set correct timing (using timing light and adjustig the distributor etc), and then idle speed with idle screw etc.

it works on most cars with the consult plug (most new models after 89) and stopped around 96 in USA with obd2, and last models around 2000 (eg s15, r34) elsewhere


----------



## jholley (Apr 30, 2004)

I received a nissan consult yesterday to test some of the solenoids on my 98 maxima. To operate this with my ECM do I need to attach it to a laptop using an RS232? Will the laptop need free_conzult SW installed?


----------



## jholley (Apr 30, 2004)

*Nissan Consult Operation*

Can someone please give me a simple explanation as to how to operate the Nissan Diagnostic Consult? Do I connected to the ECM with a laptop with FreeConzult SW? The nissan diagnostic consult has no display module so it definetly needs something connected to it?


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

its not a nissan consult if you mean the handheld pocketpc like unit that nissan use themselves. maybe you have a consult interface, something that plugs into the car and then into your pc, and then you use one of the software listed in main post to connect? (have car on or running)


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

Places to get cables (and cost incl postage at current exchange rates):

```
[url=http://www.ecutalk.com/interface.aspx]ECUTalk[/url]	Serial $36USD ($55AUD)	USB $46USD ($70AUD)
[url=http://www.plmsdevelopments.com/consult_if.shtml]PLMS[/url]	Serial $71USD ($110AUD)	USB $67USD ($105AUD)
[url=http://www.blazt.biz/products/cable.php]blaZt[/url]	Serial $83USD ($128AUD)	USB $99USD ($153AUD)
```


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

is there any software can communicate with A32 ecu? I tried all above, none of it works full functional.


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

have u tried obd scantech link with ECU id ED rather than EF?


----------



## skhorchid (Apr 18, 2009)

*Nissan Sunny Ex Salon N16 (QG16DE) and OBD*

Hi, I have a new car Nissan Sunny Ex Salon Model 2009, Auto Trans., engine N16L( QG16DE), it has under the steering a 16 pin connector is this an ODB ii or a consult connector as I know consult connectors has 14 pins only what diagnostic tool can I use for my vehicle, this car is assembled by Nissan in Egypt. Any help please.


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

thats an obdII port, so most obdII software should work.


----------



## skhorchid (Apr 18, 2009)

*thanks but still confused*



NewKleer said:


> thats an obdII port, so most obdII software should work.


thanks but still confused some they say that my car is not compatible and it is can bus connector how can find this as i ve searched the net but could not find any thing about my car. thanks anyway


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

well CAN is one of the signalling protocols of OBDII (like pwm, iso 9141-2, etc). but not all cables/scantools support all signalling protocols. sorry i cant help more but only know about consult 1, and your car is definitely not consult 1. if i had your car, (aside from searching more/asking elsewhere), id probably just try getting the cheapest OBDII cable off ebay that mentions can/iso 15765-4 support and see if it works (or ask the seller first)


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

there is a beta of ECUTalk v1.3.5 which adds alerts - define alerts for battery voltage, temperature, injector duty cycle, speed, airflow and RPM, and the gauge will flash (invert colours) and beep if an alert is hit

http://www.ecutalk.com/downloads/ECUTalk_v1.3.5_beta.exe


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta3 which adds proper support for diesel engines, including diesel specific sensors, also update to error codes.

ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta3 - Changes from v1.3.5 beta1 below:
#105 Add extra sequential index column to logging
#108 Russian language has trouble changing alert values
#109 Add basic compatibility for diesels
#110 Differentiate between petrol/diesel (as some sensors are shared)
#111 Russian Update error codes (for both petrol and diesel)
v1.3.5 beta3 can be downloaded from latest news post here: ECUTalk - News


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta6 has been released, which heaps of switch/solenoid sensors.

ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta6 - Changes from v1.3.5 beta3 below:
#18 Display switch/solenoid etc sensors
Of the added switch sensors, 8 are common to petrol/diesel engines, 39 specific to diesel engines, and 39 specific to petrol engines. Each individual engine only supports a subset of these though, around 10-20 on average. ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta6 can be downloaded from latest news post here: ECUTalk


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

ECUTalk v1.3.5 final has been released (along with beta 7 before it), which mainly just adds support for Active Suspension control unit (on Q45 Infiniti and similar) amongst other minor changes:

ECUTalk v1.3.5 final - Changes from v1.3.5 beta6 below:
#113 Make log files .csv rather than .txt
#114 Provide minimum log update functionality
#115 Attempt ED connection if EF fails
#116 Add support for Active Suspension control unit
#117 Fix 'Code 55' for Diesel to say 'No Errors Detected'
#118 Remove Flush Wait Time option (still in .ini)
#119 Support unlisted serial port names via ini file
#120 Add dec points to Height sensor (inches)/MPG
ECUTalk v1.3.5 can be downloaded from here.


----------



## PingPong (May 26, 2012)

DDlreader - one of the best for transmission and engine diagnostics

You can download it in my blog 
Also, there you can find NISSAN CONSULT to USB adapter, which works with most of software pointed in this thread. The board connects directly to consult connector 

Sorry for small advertise, so to compensate my fault here is 5% discount code for users from this forum:
PILOT_ENGINEERING_NISSANFORUMS.COM


----------



## Heryou (Aug 7, 2012)

do you guys want to participate this video contest?
$3000 the biggest prize
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQBwgqIkjtI&feature=youtu.be
It is hosted by uobd2


----------

